
Gentoo's GitHub organisation hacked: secondary repos modified - bartread
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/06/29/linux-distro-hacked-on-github-all-code-considered-compromised/
======
bartread
Rats. I meant to post the link to the Gentoo statement itself:
[https://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-
announce/message/dc23d48d...](https://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-
announce/message/dc23d48d2258e1ed91599a8091167002)

Apologies for the copy paste error.

There's also a full write-up of the incident at:
[https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Infrastructure/Incident...](https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Infrastructure/Incident_Reports/2018-06-28_Github)

